# Internet Addiction Test - Online



## Gigacore (Apr 6, 2008)

This is something interesting I came across.



> How do you know if you're already addicted or rapidly tumbling toward trouble? The Internet Addiction Test is the first validated and reliable measure of addictive use of the Internet. Click here to read the study. Developed by Dr. Kimberly Young, the IAT is a 20-item questionnaire that measures mild, moderate, and severe levels of Internet Addiction.



Take a test 

...get the results and post it here 

My score: 71


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 6, 2008)

57


----------



## digit i am thinking (Apr 6, 2008)

only 56

Bcoz: I lied a lot


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 6, 2008)

81 scored


> Your Internet usage is causing significant problems in your life. You should evaluate the impact of the Internet on your life and address the problems directly caused by your Internet usage.



 but my job is related to internet & I depend on it.


----------



## adi007 (Apr 6, 2008)

Mine is 92


> Your Internet usage is causing significant problems in your life. You should evaluate the  impact of the Internet on your life and address the problems directly caused by your Internet usage.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 6, 2008)

70...


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Apr 6, 2008)

55 :d


----------



## praka123 (Apr 6, 2008)

92


> Your Internet usage is causing significant problems in your life. You should evaluate the  impact of the Internet on your life and address the problems directly caused by your Internet usage.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Apr 6, 2008)

41



> You are an average on-line user. You may surf the Web a bit too long at times, but you have control over your usage.


----------



## adi007 (Apr 6, 2008)

praka123 said:


> 92


 you are like me...


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 6, 2008)

40
You are an average on-line user. You may surf the Web a bit too long at times, but you have control over your usage.

Didn't lie too much.!


----------



## praka123 (Apr 6, 2008)

guess I have to go walking more rather than sitting infront of PC.


----------



## sourav123 (Apr 6, 2008)

48



> You are an average on-line user. You may surf the Web a bit too long at times, but you have control over your usage.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 6, 2008)

Mine :: 45



> You are an average on-line user. You may surf the Web a bit too long at times, but you have control over your usage.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 6, 2008)

46


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 6, 2008)

36


> You are an average on-line user. You may surf the Web a bit too long at times, but you have control over your usage.





adi007 said:


> Mine is 92



Thats what i told you earlier. Go concentrate on your project


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 6, 2008)

83


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 6, 2008)

praka123 said:


> 92



window vi$ta bashing, ubuntu,debian,arch,drm,makethemove,defectivebydesign,badvista,gnu,go foss go ---------------


----------



## adi007 (Apr 6, 2008)

i am 100% sure that all those who have posted the score below 60 told lies during test....


----------



## hullap (Apr 6, 2008)

adi007 said:


> i am 100% sue that all those who have posted the score below 60 told lies during test....


LOL

63


> You are experiencing occasional or frequent problems because of the Internet. You should consider their full impact on your life.


even though i didnt lie i still thought my score would be more


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 6, 2008)

^^^ WTF. Not everyone is like you. Adi007 aka Internet worm


----------



## iinfi (Apr 6, 2008)

78


> You are experiencing occasional or frequent problems because of the Internet. You should consider their full impact on your life.



strange .... i thought i wud score a 100 .... test is not correct ...


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2008)

43


> You are an average on-line user. You may surf the Web a bit too long at times, but you have control over your usage.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 6, 2008)

Mine is 76 though I expected more.


----------



## eggman (Apr 6, 2008)

36
Didn't lie .....


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Apr 6, 2008)

54 



> You are experiencing occasional or frequent problems because of the Internet. You should consider their full impact on your life.


----------



## pratik03 (Apr 6, 2008)

59


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 6, 2008)

*59*


> You are experiencing occasional or frequent problems because of the Internet. You should consider their full impact on your life.



I am now depressed about the score. I do not want people talk abt the score when I am offline. So I chose to go online.......... again.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 6, 2008)

*46*



> You are an average on-line user. You may surf the Web a bit too long at times, but you have control over your usage.


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank God... for a job. It prevented me from crossing 50 *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif.... 46 score... <same pinch... *dr.grudge*>

If I took the test 2 years back..... mayb 80+ scores.... sat for more than 10-15 hrs without eating... takin a leak... even liftin my arse off the chair!!!

Now.. my job puts me away.... if i dont make money... i cant pay my internet bill.... so... have to work for internet *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif


----------



## praka123 (Apr 6, 2008)

haha!clark kent got a job ? 

at 92,I am much addicted to internet.
first addiction was biking,now internet...addictions ....>assylums?


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 6, 2008)

62


> You are experiencing occasional or frequent problems because of the Internet. You should consider their full impact on your life.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 6, 2008)

81 here
thank GOD for not making it 90


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 6, 2008)

^ 81 is not enough  ?


----------



## nishantv2003 (Apr 6, 2008)

90


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 6, 2008)

^ man u r so happy


----------



## nishantv2003 (Apr 6, 2008)

^ yeah dude i never got 90 anywher... thts y iam so happy


----------



## eggman (Apr 6, 2008)

nishantv2003 said:


> ^ yeah dude i never got 90 anywher... thts y iam so happy



lol..........ha ha


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 6, 2008)

41

"You are an average on-line user. You may surf the Web a bit too long at times, but you have control over your usage."


----------



## praka123 (Apr 6, 2008)

nishantv2003 said:


> ^ yeah dude i never got 90 anywher... thts y iam so happy


ROFL!


----------



## confused (Apr 6, 2008)

68


----------



## freakitude (Apr 6, 2008)

60


----------



## grendel (Apr 7, 2008)

29


----------



## KHUBBU (Apr 7, 2008)

22..........[]


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 7, 2008)

^ man u must be happy with that score


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 7, 2008)

32   :d


----------



## blackpearl (Apr 7, 2008)

48


> You are an average on-line user. You may surf the Web a bit too long at times, but you have control over your usage.



I expected more. I'm relieved!


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 9, 2008)

19


----------



## hullap (Apr 9, 2008)

dude u cant score 19,
as there r twen


> *20 - 49 points:* You are an average on-line user. You may surf the Web a bit   too long at times, but you have control over your usage.
> *50 -79 points:* You are experiencing occasional or frequent problems because of the Internet. You should consider their full impact on your life.
> *80 - 100 points:* Your Internet usage is causing significant problems in your life. You should evaluate the  impact of the Internet on your life and address the problems directly caused by your Internet usage.





EDIT:
ohk u did all 1 except one which was does nto allow


u LIER


----------



## enticer86 (Apr 9, 2008)

85


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 9, 2008)

24


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 9, 2008)

*44*

You are an average on-line user. You may surf the Web a bit too long at times, but you have control over your usage.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 9, 2008)

hullap said:


> dude u cant score 19,
> as there r twen
> 
> 
> ...


See this :
*img527.imageshack.us/img527/8876/1234tz4.th.jpg




If u still cant believe then try putting in these answers 

1 - Rarely
2 - Rarely
3 - Rarely
4 - Does not apply
5 - Does not apply
6 - Does not apply
7 - Occasionally
8 - Does not apply
9 - Does not apply
10-Occasionally
11-Occasionally
12-Does not apply
13-Occasionally
14-Does not apply
15-Does not apply
16-Frequently
17-Occasionally
18-Rarely
19-Rarely
20-Rarely


----------



## hullap (Apr 9, 2008)

dud see my edit


----------



## brokenheart (Apr 9, 2008)

81

"Your Internet usage is causing significant problems in your life. You should evaluate the  impact of the Internet on your life and address the problems directly caused by your Internet usage."


----------



## teknoPhobia (Apr 9, 2008)

adi007 said:


> i am 100% sure that all those who have posted the score below 60 told lies during test....



I am extremely dismayed by your lack of faith


----------



## mrbgupta (Apr 10, 2008)

*65*


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 10, 2008)

dada seems kinda addicted


----------



## hellgate (Apr 10, 2008)

89 



> Your Internet usage is causing significant problems in your life. You should evaluate the impact of the Internet on your life and address the problems directly caused by your Internet usage.


----------



## legolas (Apr 10, 2008)

35


> You are an average on-line user. You may surf the Web a bit too long at times, but you have control over your usage.


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 10, 2008)

^ wow wat a grin  

*Update: **Poll Added
*


----------



## jamsheed (Apr 10, 2008)

56..


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 10, 2008)

Where is the option in the Poll if i have *19 Score??*


----------



## praka123 (Apr 10, 2008)

OMG! still m the only one with above 90(92) score


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 10, 2008)

@ conqueror, it means u are distinct  

@ praka, congo dude!


----------



## praka123 (Apr 10, 2008)

what congratulations haan?  this is sick!I dont want this!but...I cannot escape from net addiction so soon...


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 10, 2008)

congo for being highest scorer


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 10, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> congo for being highest scorer


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=795871&postcount=5 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=796190&postcount=35




_


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 10, 2008)

damn thats called "Competition"


----------



## hellgate (Apr 10, 2008)

hey as of now nobody has scored a century.coomon guys pull up r socks.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 10, 2008)

HAHA  welcome hellgate to "the club"


----------



## hellgate (Apr 11, 2008)

^^^  thnx for the warm welcome buddy


----------



## abhi.eternal (Apr 11, 2008)

51

You are experiencing occasional or frequent problems because of the Internet. You should consider their full impact on your life.


----------



## arunks (May 11, 2008)

72


----------



## jal_desai (May 12, 2008)

*55*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 12, 2008)

29

You are an average on-line user. You may surf the Web a bit too long at times, but you have control over your usage.


----------



## clifford (May 12, 2008)

man...thought that i wud not be a addict..wen i am at 87....boy now i know i have to contol ma self he he he


----------



## trigger (May 12, 2008)

42 => average on-line user


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 12, 2008)

*50!!*


----------



## xbonez (May 12, 2008)

47



> You are an average on-line user. You may surf the Web a bit too long at times, but you have control over your usage.



I'm cool 8)


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 12, 2008)

58 



> You are experiencing occasional or frequent problems because of the Internet. You should consider their full impact on your life.



Guess what .. Im no addicted no more ..  .. Had I took this test couple of years ago I'd got close to 90 ...


----------

